# New miter Saw



## Muntaine (Mar 28, 2021)

So I am fade up with my 12" Dewalt DW705 miter saw that I inherited from my father about 10 years ago.. So I'm looking at a new saw. I am wondering what saws I ought to be looking at.
Any thoughts?
thanks


----------

